# D2G rooted, want to use with att



## lhall5422 (Oct 22, 2012)

I rooted my global with the iso provided in beh's thread. My question is what is the easiest way to unlock for use with att service after rooting. All the info in other threads is so bunched together, i do not know where to start after rooting... thanks


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25828-instruction-files-on-how-to-un-bricked-rooted-and-band-unlock-droid-2-global-with-629-rom/

be sure to look at the last page for the simplified instructions.

this topic has everything you need!


----------

